# The Problem With My 585...



## lemonlime (Sep 24, 2003)

I can't seem to build up any lust for something different.

I've had it for a little over a year. In that time, I've bought two "lesser" frames ('03 Orbea Mitis/'04 Cannondale CAAD7) and I've flirted from time to time with a couple Colnagos, but every purchase I make for the foreseeable future will be, at best, a lateral move.

It's very frustrating, is a satisfying way. I mean, I really like the 595 (especially in white...yummm!) but I know it's not any better than what I have. Same with a C50. Same with (insert bike here). I can't even build up enthusiasm for a custom rig.

Who knew spending $2500 dollars on a frame would actually save me money?


----------



## hairscrambled (Nov 18, 2004)

Refocus your neurosis on wheels. Satisfaction is not a good state.


----------



## ewitz (Sep 11, 2002)

hairscrambled said:


> Refocus your neurosis on wheels. Satisfaction is not a good state.


I had that exact same problem. Nothing left to lust...after except for those carbon wheels. But now that I have those I am back in the same state as before.


----------



## oneslowmofo (Feb 29, 2004)

Not to be redundant but I'm feeling the same as you. The Look is the best riding carbon frame I've ever had. I turned my focus on wheels but now that that project's done I have nowhere else to turn. Maybe I'll just ride more...


----------



## ETWN Stu (Feb 15, 2007)

I have the same thing going on but in a roundabout sought of way.. I need a new race bike as the insurance came through with the money today for the broken Colnago. I have now narrowed it down four frames...all the same running gear, bars/stem ect.
Two of them are Looks..595 ultra and 585 ultra. One is a Scapin Ekle R and the other a new Carerra ilos. Now this is doing my head in and for me it would just be easier to ride the training bike and keep the money in the bank, after all the training bike is pretty much a race bike anyway!

Best of luck


----------



## chas (Aug 10, 2006)

lemonlime said:


> I can't seem to build up any lust for something different.
> 
> I've had it for a little over a year. In that time, I've bought two "lesser" frames ('03 Orbea Mitis/'04 Cannondale CAAD7) and I've flirted from time to time with a couple Colnagos, but every purchase I make for the foreseeable future will be, at best, a lateral move.
> 
> ...


If you can hold out a couple more months, we might have something to get that enthusiasm churning again... 

*[email protected]*


----------



## ETWN Stu (Feb 15, 2007)

*Give us a clue?*



chas said:


> If you can hold out a couple more months, we might have something to get that enthusiasm churning again...
> 
> *[email protected]*


What sought of rider will it suit and any idea of the price range?


----------



## acid_rider (Nov 23, 2004)

*just give it Time!*



lemonlime said:


> I can't seem to build up any lust for something different.
> 
> I've had it for a little over a year. In that time, I've bought two "lesser" frames ('03 Orbea Mitis/'04 Cannondale CAAD7) and I've flirted from time to time with a couple Colnagos, but every purchase I make for the foreseeable future will be, at best, a lateral move.
> 
> ...


If you are *strangely-satisfied* with your Look 585 and if you like things French (even more French that Look, I dare say).....
then do try Time VXR Proteam (conventional seat post) or Time VXRS Ulteam (Translink integrated seat-post). Or if you want more cushy ride try Time VXS Translink.


----------



## nealrab (Aug 6, 2002)

*Chas you're not playing fair!!*

Y'know that's just not right...more new stuff to think about, thinking up ways to justify & rationalize it all. Now tempting all of us with the new Look 605 with 15 gram rocket propulsion system for a little help up Zoncolan & Stelvio...and the new Shimano SuperAce 11 system with transponder for smoother shifting. And all for a mere $6.5k. You're killing us Chas!!!!! I'm stopping right here at my '05 585 black stealth bomber on rails. I'm begging you to quit leading us on, before we do something we know we won't regret.


----------



## lemonlime (Sep 24, 2003)

chas said:


> If you can hold out a couple more months, we might have something to get that enthusiasm churning again.
> 
> *[email protected]*


FINE. I'll give you a couple of months. If you don't produce anything that makes me want to warm up the CC, I'm going Italian.  

Seriously...I don't see how I could do better than I have. It is the perfect ride. It's starting to piss me off...


----------



## DMFT (Feb 3, 2005)

Lemon, Have you RODE the 595 yet?????
- I've played with my reps. bike a bit and "holy [email protected]!" is that thing niiiiiiiice!


----------



## lemonlime (Sep 24, 2003)

DMFT said:


> Lemon, Have you RODE the 595 yet?????
> - I've played with my reps. bike a bit and "holy [email protected]!" is that thing niiiiiiiice!


No, my local Look dealer won't order one unless it's specifically requested. I'm afraid to ride one. I don't need another nice bike. And I'm just gonna keep telling myself that...


----------



## DMFT (Feb 3, 2005)

- Nuthin' wrong with that!

That IS a spendy bike to "floor" at a shop.....


----------



## chas (Aug 10, 2006)

ETWN Stu said:


> What sought of rider will it suit and any idea of the price range?


I can't say a lot about it yet other than that it will be our lightest frame yet, and priced similarly to our current top-end framesets.

*[email protected]*


----------



## HammerTime-TheOriginal (Mar 29, 2006)

Chas,

Is it augmenting or replacing current offerings?


----------



## ETWN Stu (Feb 15, 2007)

*Send one my way*



chas said:


> I can't say a lot about it yet other than that it will be our lightest frame yet, and priced similarly to our current top-end framesets.
> 
> *[email protected]*


Do you want to send one downunder for a sneaking mission? I promise not to tell any one what it is


----------



## wuggabugga (Oct 3, 2005)

Hmmm, a new ultralight Look on its way? Damn glad I read this post, just back from a long business trip and I " was" finally going to pull the trigger on a 595. So, Chas, I guess we'll get a sneak peek in a couple weeks when the Tour starts!


----------



## hmai18 (Aug 12, 2005)

Is it going to be designated the 666?


----------



## ETWN Stu (Feb 15, 2007)

come on chas whats the issue here?


----------



## uscsig51 (May 7, 2006)

Nice freakin teaser...just slap 69'r on it and have the Victoria's Secret Supermodels debut it!!! You'll have every man and woman wanting one between their legs!!!!

Like everyone else I can't imagine replacing my 585, but it sounds like I may be adding a second bike shortly...


----------



## wuggabugga (Oct 3, 2005)

.....


----------

